# best place in egypt



## samirnageh (Jul 2, 2012)

i think marsa matrouh is the best place in Egypt what do you think


----------



## cutiepie (Mar 14, 2009)

My Fav places are def on the Red Sea!  Love many diff places there but esp Hamata past Marsa Alam so primitive and pure ... amazing snorkeling and diving, views, quiet...heaven  !!


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

My most favourite places in Egypt is Dahab, after that El Gouna, after that the white/black desert in the western Sahara...


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Dahab too...except for diving....I don't like shore dives.....but it's exquisite for snorkelling!!


----------

